# General > The Literature Network >  Ads or Whats

## cacian

sorry I do not mean to be rude but how exaggerate are the dating ads on Litnet?
They keep appearing with ladies in various shapes and positions.

----------


## Calidore

I didn't even know LitNet had ads. These sound like ads I may actually want to see.

----------


## SilentMute

Where the heck are you in Litnet? The only ads I see are for publishing your book and auto body repair.

Oh, wait! I have an idea of what might be happening. Some websites have a google or other search engine ad. It will display anything that you or some other person of your household has searched for. I'm looking to fix my mom's car, so that is why I'm seeing ads for auto repair.

A friend of mine owns her own website and has such ads. I wrote to her once when I saw an ad for 100 free suppositories or something you shove up your butt, and I asked her why she had an ad like that on her site. She said she had a search engine ad, and probably because my mom's a nurse--and sometimes does medical searches online--the ad showed up. She has been concerned to some degree because since she runs a site that appeals to young people, and if they are using computers that their relatives are also using, they might see ads for porn (if their relatives are looking up porn). Essentially, the ads are the worst tattlers of how you or someone who uses your computer spends their time.

:/

----------


## cacian

> Where the heck are you in Litnet? The only ads I see are for publishing your book and auto body repair.
> 
> Oh, wait! I have an idea of what might be happening. Some websites have a google or other search engine ad. It will display anything that you or some other person of your household has searched for. I'm looking to fix my mom's car, so that is why I'm seeing ads for auto repair.
> 
> A friend of mine owns her own website and has such ads. I wrote to her once when I saw an ad for 100 free suppositories or something you shove up your butt, and I asked her why she had an ad like that on her site. She said she had a search engine ad, and probably because my mom's a nurse--and sometimes does medical searches online--the ad showed up. She has been concerned to some degree because since she runs a site that appeals to young people, and if they are using computers that their relatives are also using, they might see ads for porn (if their relatives are looking up porn). Essentially, the ads are the worst tattlers of how you or someone who uses your computer spends their time.
> 
> :/


Well lots of dating ads are on Litnet and they keep showing ladies wanting a snap. I don't know I just thought I will mention it.
Nothing to do with me I just the context is unsuitable for dating whilst one is trying to think Shakespeare.

----------


## cacian

> I didn't even know LitNet had ads. These sound like ads I may actually want to see.


Hehe good luck.

----------


## cacian

does anybody find that many adds in this sight are rather worrying, there are some images that should not be on this site. many adds here are nothing to do with literature. t
they can interfere with someone to type or read something.
is this site regulated in terms of what one can or cannot advertise?

----------


## Dreamwoven

I've never seen anything like this, thank goodness. Perhaps I am just unobservant...

----------


## Hawkman

> Well lots of dating ads are on Litnet and they keep showing ladies wanting a snap. I don't know I just thought I will mention it.
> Nothing to do with me I just the context is unsuitable for dating whilst one is trying to think Shakespeare.


_"Brush up your Shakespeare,
Start quoting him now,
Brush up your Shakespeare 
and the women you will wow.
Just declaim a few lines from "Othella"
And they think you're a heckuva fella.
If your blonde won't respond when you flatter 'er
Tell her what Tony told Cleopaterer,
And if still, to be shocked, she pretends well,
Just remind her that "All's Well That Ends Well."
Brush up your Shakespeare 
And they'll all kowtow."_

Cole Porter _Kiss me Kate._

----------


## Lokasenna

For those who aren't seeing ads, perhaps you have an ad-blocker installed in your browser? I have one installed, and consequently get no ads - which is just wonderful.

----------


## Dreamwoven

I see, they are classed as ads…

You must be right, Lokasenna, as I have an ad-blocker in my computer.

----------

